# Sortieralgorithmus



## Rosikopter (25. Februar 2003)

Hi

ich suche einen Sortieralgorithmus der Zahlen die in variablen gespeichert sind der größe(1-n) nach sortiert. 
Oder gibt es von Visual Basic irgendwelche Funktionen.

Danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Zorck (25. Februar 2003)

Sorry - vielleicht versteh ich deine Frage nicht ganz, aber du kannst doch die Zahlen ganz in ein Array schreiben und dann jeden beliebigen Sortieralgorithmus verwenden! Z.B. Bubble- oder QuickSort!

Oder wolltest du jetzt einen bestimmten Sortieralgorithmus erläutert haben?


----------



## Rosikopter (25. Februar 2003)

Die Begriffe "Bubble oder QuickSort sagen mir leider überhaupt nichts. Kannst du mir das nicht ein bischen näher erläutern.

Ich hab also 22 Variablen in denen irgendwelche zahlen stehen, und die schreibe ich dann in ein Array und dann weiter....


----------



## Zorck (25. Februar 2003)

Dann kommen die verschiedenen Sortieralgorithemen zum Einsatz.
BubbleSort ist bespielsweise eine sehr einfacher Algorithmus - aber auch sehr langsam. QuickSort hingegen ist, wie der Name schon sagt, sehr schnell .
Wenn es sich aber nur um 22 Zahlen handelt, reicht BubbleSort vollkommen aus.

Hier der Code:

```
For i = 1 To 22
     For j = 22 To (i + 1) Step -1
        If Array(i) > Array(j) Then
           Hilf = Array(i)
           Array(i) = Array(j)
           Array(j) = Hilf
        End If
      Next j
   Next i
```

Hier wird immer ein Element genommen und mit jedem Element des Feldes verglichen. Wenn Ein Wert größer als der Andere ist, werden diese beiden getauscht. Dies geschieht über eine Hilfsvariable.
Die innere Schleife läuft Rückwerts und immer nur eine Stelle weiter, als die äußere Stelle bereits gelaufen ist. Die Elemente davor müssen nicht mehr verglichen werden, da diese bereits sortiert sind.

QuickSort ist etwas komplizierter. Dieser Sortieralgorithmus läuft rekursiv. Wenn du dich dafür auch interessierst, dann kannst du ja noch einmal posten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


----------



## Rosikopter (28. Februar 2003)

Danke hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## Zorck (28. Februar 2003)

Kein Problem!


----------



## hemi (7. September 2003)

*sortieren*

schau auch mal bei http://www.rhirte.de/vb/index2.htm nach. Gut gemachte Seite


----------

